
College Is Dying, Design Your Own Education - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/college-is-dying-design-your-own-education-830dd607dad7
======
bstrand
This post is predicated on the deeply flawed notion that the university's
purpose and value is vocational training.

------
montenegrohugo
I strongly agree with the argument presented here. There's just so many ways
to learn and create skills online that going to college is not the only option
anymore. There's codecamps, MOOC's, even reputable institutions like MIT and
Stanford post a ton of lectures and materials on the interwebs. There's more
material than anyone could ever ask for.

The only thing you need is a PC, internet and grit (or "Sitzfleisch" to be HN-
meta compliant).

Of course, if you have difficulties managing yourself and your time in a
productive manner, then maybe staying on the railroads, i.e. college, is the
better choice for you.

